# Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!]



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry I haven't posted these earlier, been driving the car whenever I can!
The pics suck bad because it was taken using my Cam Phone. I will get better pics once my friend with a decent cam has time to snap some with some better poses...
The pics dont do it justice, the car looks fabulous in person. The votex kit really makes it stand apart from the other Rabbits with the unpainted lowers.
*About the car:*
2-Door
Sunroof
Stabability
Winter pkg
Premium Audio (6CD Changer)
Votex Kit
Alloy pkg
Stubby Antenna (from my MKII)
Monster Mats (Just got em today!)
On with the show:










































_Modified by @[email protected] at 9:13 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

awesome looking car, pics aren't that great as you said, but awesome car.
dam you rest of world, getting your 2-doors and your sunroofs


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (Erik04gti)*

I will get better pics! Some daytime ones which should help!


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

You might want to try taking photographs in light and holding the camera steady.
What I see is a murky, blurry mass of something. What it is I'm not entirely sure, you're telling me its a "Votex Rabbit," but for all I can see that just might be code for "Honda Civic."


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

nice, but cant see the votex kit in those pics at all, need better camera. i know its winter, but you getting better wheels soon?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

If you can't see the Votex kit on it I don't know what else to say...
You guys wanted pics...I told you I wouldn't be able to take good ones for now, but I tried on a CAMERA PHONE. What do you expect?
And I just got it 5 days ago and it's almost winter here, why would I have new wheels?








Edit: Check my sig.



_Modified by @[email protected] at 2:20 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_If you can't see the Votex kit on it I don't know what else to say...
You guys wanted pics...I told you I wouldn't be able to take good ones for now, but I tried on a CAMERA PHONE. What do you expect?
And I just got it 5 days ago and it's winter here, why would I have new wheels?









i understand, when i seen camera phone pics, i always assume the worst...
the car still looks pretty good though. how many miles on it know???


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Edited: Crappy pics deleted.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 9:14 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_ *i know its winter*, but you getting better wheels _*soon*_?

seriously,do you just like being stupid? didnt you read my comment


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re:*

i personally think that the car looks awesome. Im not real fond of the wheels, but judging by his sig and wheel choice, it looks like an easy fix


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
*i know its winter*, but you getting better wheels *soon*?
seriously,do you just like being stupid? didnt you read my comment

Technically Winter doesn't begin until the 22nd of December. So do I like being stupid? Or do you?
Secondly, it clearly states on my sig *Spring/Summer Mods* including new wheels.
If you want to get all offended because I stated winter is barely here then go ahead. But i'm in Canada where winter drags on until March/April....So if thats soon then yes.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

New daytime pics up, much better now!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

Nice rabbit, and pics are good, so I don't know what everyone is bitching at. Sunroof?? How the hell did you manage that? and a 6 cd changer premium sound package, my dealer sucks they said they couldn't get those for my 2 door rabbit. Oh well enjoy.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (huevosrancheros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huevosrancheros* »_Nice rabbit, and pics are good, so I don't know what everyone is bitching at. Sunroof?? How the hell did you manage that? and a 6 cd changer premium sound package, my dealer sucks they said they couldn't get those for my 2 door rabbit. Oh well enjoy.









I keep hearing you guys get the shaft with some options down the boarder. What doesn't make sense is no sunroof on a 2 door car.....How? Sunroofs are the pinnicle image of sportiness and 2 doors fit that description too.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

congrats on the car man. I sent you an IM too


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Congrats! Man, I love that front lip.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_Congrats! Man, I love that front lip.

Thanks!


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

Yeah, one of my buddies is all p.o.'ed about the sunroof thing. Personally, I prefer 4 doors anyhow (easier to get things in and out primarily) but I think it's a pretty







deal.


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

Dang I can't see the pics! And I so want to see your new car!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (Mopsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mopsy* »_Dang I can't see the pics! And I so want to see your new car!!!

Why can't you see the pics?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

nice ride, show some interior pics, I am too lazy to go down to the dealer to check 1 out.


----------



## Mopsy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Why can't you see the pics?









I don't know. They weren't showing up and now they are! Sweet car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (Mopsy)*

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

Why the hell do we not have the 2-door rabbits with sunroofs avail. in the states? Nice rabbit btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (VR6 MD)*

You would think people who chose the 2 door model are more sportier minded and nothing says sport like 2 doors and a sunroof...
I don't know, another weird choice on behalf of VW.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

great looking car. Would be a perfect time to do some cosmetic mods, while not many performance parts are out


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

hey GTI, can u re-post your car's pics here again?
I want to see hows the Rabbit votex front lip comparing with the GTI one.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_hey GTI, can u re-post your car's pics here again?
I want to see hows the Rabbit votex front lip comparing with the GTI one.

You mean this pic?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

pic not showing up
try upload it to imageshack ..


_Modified by ahson at 10:35 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

Pics not working


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

GTI... POST YOUR PICS AGAIN!! WE WANNA SEE MENG!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

The other pics show up on my work comp...don't know why they don't work for you guys, but tell me if you see this one






_Modified by @[email protected] at 1:41 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## L4YERCAK3 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I see the recent set of pics, but not the ones in the original post.
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on getting the Votex kit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif that you guys get sunroofs


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

How much is just the front lip? Is it flexible? Looks like it held up ok through the winter.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*

Get some new wheels. body kits + crappy wheels= FUGLY


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (huevosrancheros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huevosrancheros* »_Get some new wheels. body kits + crappy wheels= FUGLY

Dude it's frikken March in *CANADA*, know what that means? Salt+Slush+Road Crap = Fugly Brand New Wheels after 2 weeks. Why would I put nice wheels in the middle of winter?








It's starting to warm up and winter looks to be over, I have A8 reps waiting to be put on.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Salt+Slush+Road Crap = Fugly Brand New Wheels after 2 weeks. 

That's why I'll never live up north








Here in sunny Alabama we get maybe 1" of snow the entire winter season! When it does snow there is no need to plow it or salt the roads. Some idiots do throw SAND on the roads though







I'm sure the sand really helps ... _worsen_ the traction on the road.
I can drive summer tires all year, and I will once I get the money to get those horrible continentals off my wheels. They have no traction, and look like crap http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Frostman8 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is the votex kit: Rear bumber, side skirts, and front bumper? Or does the front lip just connect to the existing bumper?


_Modified by Frostman8 at 1:36 PM 3/24/2007_


----------



## Frostman8 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Frostman8)*

Did I end the thread by asking a stupid question?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Frostman8)*

It's a lip that replaces the horrible excuse for a stock lip.
The Votex kit replaces everything that is stock, rear valence, side skirts, and front lip. There is even a hatch spoiler "extension" (not an actual spoiler) but I thought $657 for a piece of plastic that makes your spoiler look longer was a total waste so I left that out.
Also, when you get the Votex, you're spose to get the extension exhaust tips (chrome as opposed to OEM stainless steel look) but they dont tell you that.








I gotta get the extension soon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Frostman8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frostman8* »_Did I end the thread by asking a stupid question?









If you wanna see for your self, we can meet up one day.
You live like 15 min from me.


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

no but im about to end it with one. What is the votex kit?


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my new Votex Rabbit [I know, its about time!] (huevosrancheros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huevosrancheros* »_Get some new wheels. body kits + crappy wheels= FUGLY
 
Take it easy man, the car is practically brand new.


----------

